# Travel Trailer Quality



## UppG (Dec 19, 2020)

I have been investigating a possible trailer RV purchase and like the look of the KZ Sportsman 303 KBLE.  I appears to be a great fit for my wife and myself.  Can anyone provide input on the overall quality of the brand and model, pros and cons, etc.?


----------

